# Snow Wheels



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello all
Winters comming and I was wondering if there is any cross reference as far as getting some snow wheels.What wheels are interchangable with the 2008 SER?
if any.Thanks in advance.
Bobbychet


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn bro u got me there hmm....... i think ima ask around for that one too cuz i know not any tire can go into our B16's


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah and the wheels are special too?I was told that that don't have any "Steel Snow Wheels" for my Ser at the tire store. I'd have to
purchase some aluminum alloys and put snow tires on them. I'm
really just looking for a Wheel cross reference.
Bobbychet


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yea these after market companies need to get to work on parts for our cars man cuz my Spec V is tired of being stock haha ... but yea bro Good luck on them tires ... thank god i live in texas "no snow" lol


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Look here..*

Tirerack.com has 12 different styles of Alloy wheels for the '09 Sentra in 15 inch, ranging from $81 to $121. Just go to the winter packages tab. You can buy the wheels without the tires in the event you already have the tires. Buy them as a package, and they ship them mounted and balanced.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply
I'll check that website out.
Bobbychet


----------

